# Prayers for my neighbor Dave



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got awful news that my neighbor (also named Dave) was in a head on collision in SC and his beloved Star was paralyzed in the crash. Dave came out with no major injuries just pretty banged up, but he had to make the difficult decision to put Star down. Dave is retired and lost his wife a few years back. I just had a conversation with him where he had expressed how rough things would be without Star. 

The day before he left on the trip Star, Fergus & Farley were at Morgan's house (another neighborhood dog) running around barking and yelping with glee they were all having so much fun in the snow. Star was a mix and looked quite a bit like Benji.

My 2 Boyz love Star and looked forward to all her kisses, it is going to be difficult to see them looking for her and wondering where she is.

Run free our little girl.

Dave


Kaye & I are going to reconsider how we secure the Boyz when we travel.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please give Dave our condolences. He must be beside himself with grief. Rest in peace, sweet Star.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Please tell Dave I am so sorry for his loss of Star. One thing I do now with Beau gone is at night when I am outside, I look at a star and talk to it as if it was Beau. And with her name being Star it makes it even more special. It might help him too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Send the Downeast boys condolences to your neighbor. I hope he is able to open his home to a new four legged pal very soon. It really is the best way to heal the hole in the heart.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

So so sorry to hear about your neighbor's accident and terrible loss. My prayers are with him. Twinkle, twinkle little Star!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Star. How sad! I'm happy to hear that he is ok.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Dave and Star. It must be so hard for him right now.

I agree with Oakley's dad. I always rescue a new guy pretty quickly after losing one, but it is an individual reaction. I hope Dave finds some way to get over the grief. I'm sure Star was his world.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Praying for your friend, Dave and his beloved STAR.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your friends loss of Star, please pass our condolences to him

Shine brightly Star and sleep softly


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please convey my sympathy to Dave on the loss of Star.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for Dave's loss of Star. How sad.....Please pass on my condolences.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Please tell Dave how very sorry his GRF friends are for his terrible loss. I can't even imagine how he must feel right now. Let him know Star will be just fine at the Bridge with all of our beloved Goldens to play with.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Dave is home I had a chance to talk with him today and I passed on all the well wishes, he wanted me to say thank you for him. We spent some time sharing the last day all the fur kids romped around together and he talked about all the fun he and Star were having on the trip, right up to the end. 

You can see in his eyes the pain due to his loss of Star is much greater than any physical pain he has. Walking into his home alone has been the hardest because that's when it really sunk in.

The great news is Dave has already contacted a breeder about getting a pup, he said Star would have wanted him to.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Dave's loss - what a tragic thing to happen.

May you Star shine brightly at the bridge


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*David*

So glad David is home and so SORRY ABOUT STAR!

I am very happy that David is getting a pup and as he said: I'm sure that STAR would have wanted him to,


----------

